# Suggestions for abroad studies.



## dude1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey guyz! My engineering will be over soon and I am inclined on joining civil services. I was thinking of getting a public administration degree. Especially if I can get admitted from a reputed university in *US/UK*. What is the procedure? Am I eligible for SAT? Which University is good? etc.... Please give you valuable suggestions.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 2, 2014)

not sure what are you talking about.by joining civil services if you mean in India posts like DM/SP etc then you have to clear UPSC civil services exam which is tougher than IIT entrance & IIM-CAT exams.if you are thinking that getting a pub ad degree will increase your chances in this exam then stop thinking like this.


----------



## dude1 (Mar 2, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> not sure what are you talking about.by joining civil services if you mean in India posts like DM/SP etc then you have to clear UPSC civil services exam which is tougher than IIT entrance & IIM-CAT exams.if you are thinking that getting a pub ad degree will increase your chances in this exam then stop thinking like this.


Yup I know I need to clear upsc. Hence I have decided to take pub ad as my main subject. So I was thinking of getting a degree in pub ad and thus the question.And yeah... UPSC obviously has to be way tougher than IIT as its a graduate level exam, JEE is to get admission for a degree.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2014)

i suggest dropping pub ad as mains subject unless you are really passionate about this subject.it is now probably the toughest paper to score in upsc mains.also undergraduate/graduate has nothing to do with difficulty level of these exams.upsc is difficult because it requires lots of studies+critical analysis of matter studied+presentation/writing skill(not needed in a technical exam like IIT & IIM).there are certain years IIT & CAT exam papers which can be considered as more difficult than certain years UPSC civil services papers.


----------



## dude1 (Mar 4, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> i suggest dropping pub ad as mains subject unless you are really passionate about this subject.it is now probably the toughest paper to score in upsc mains.also undergraduate/graduate has nothing to do with difficulty level of these exams.upsc is difficult because it requires lots of studies+critical analysis of matter studied+presentation/writing skill(not needed in a technical exam like IIT & IIM).there are certain years IIT & CAT exam papers which can be considered as more difficult than certain years UPSC civil services papers.


Yeah I really am passionate about the subject and so want to study further. And there cant ever be comparison between two complete different kinds of papers, partly written+objective exams vs totally objective exams. Don't know about CAT but iit jee exams have always been and will be lower difficulty than UPSC papers for civil services.(low difficulty in the sense that you have to study less.Otherwise comparison not possible.)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2014)

IIT JEE mains papers of before 2004 were much more difficult than post 2004 papers.i don't remember exactly which year but there was a physics question on atomic model in 90s IIT JEE mains which was so difficult that only 17 candidates could solve it all over India in that year exam.in comparison 2008 UPSC GS paper & 2008/2009 pub ad paper were so easy that 300/600 was an average score.also both IIT & UPSC exams demand equal time & it depends mainly on candidates aptitude for the subjects.

if you are so passionate about pub ad why not try to get a basic idea by getting a fundamental book like pub ad by M Laxmikanth.it is easy to understand & no foreign university will teach you Indian pub ad(must for paper-II & certain portion of paper-I) except thinkers & theories.


----------



## dude1 (Mar 4, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> IIT JEE mains papers of before 2004 were much more difficult than post 2004 papers.i don't remember exactly which year but there was a physics question on atomic model in 90s IIT JEE mains which was so difficult that only 17 candidates could solve it all over India in that year exam.in comparison 2008 UPSC GS paper & 2008/2009 pub ad paper were so easy that 300/600 was an average score.also both IIT & UPSC exams demand equal time & it depends mainly on candidates aptitude for the subjects.
> 
> if you are so passionate about pub ad why not try to get a basic idea by getting a fundamental book like pub ad by M Laxmikanth.it is easy to understand & no foreign university will teach you Indian pub ad(must for paper-II & certain portion of paper-I) except thinkers & theories.



That is because the age,determination,thinking of the candidates giving iit is  lower than those appearing for UPSC(plus other factors like appearing for multiple entrance exams, 12th board exams & teen harmones  etc get in the way). Most students clear jee in one attempt. It has a specific syllabus. While clearing upsc in 1 attempt is a remarkable feat. 7-8k students get access to iit each year. only about 800-900 for group A services. . Still cannot compare PCM focussed test with such a broad exam as upsc. 
By the way, 
I have bought laxmikant's book and I am reading it. Actually it is the reason for my interest. Fees is not a concern.
So what I am asking is can you suggest some good universities in US/UK? And the procedure that needs to b followed to get admission. Also I wanted to know if my degree marks in engineering will matter in process or just 10-12th required?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2014)

what i meant to say was that studying pub ad in a good foreign university will give you no significant benefit for UPSC pub ad exam(which is India centric) so why spend both time & money unnecessarily.marks only matter if you are going to ivy league universities like oxford,howard,MIT etc & looking for a scholarship.pub ad is not a common subject for indian students going abroad so it is better to ask some professional agencies/individual countries education websites/embassies etc.


----------



## dude1 (Mar 5, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> what i meant to say was that studying pub ad in a good foreign university will give you no significant benefit for UPSC pub ad exam(which is India centric) so why spend both time & money unnecessarily.marks only matter if you are going to ivy league universities like oxford,howard,MIT etc & looking for a scholarship.pub ad is not a common subject for indian students going abroad so it is better to ask some professional agencies/individual countries education websites/embassies etc.


Can you suggest some professional agencies(both online and in pune) who can help in this matter? thanks for advice.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2014)

If you really want to prepare for civil services, you ought to land at mecca of civil services preparation.

Going foreign is altogether a different matter, with no relation to preparation of civil services, especially for the subject you sought for.


----------

